# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met GGZ Oost Brabant (Coudewater)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
GGZ Oost Brabant (Coudewater) 
Berlicumseweg 8
Rosmalen

Bezoek de website van GGZ Oost Brabant


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met GGZ Oost Brabant (Coudewater).*

----------

